
Ask HN: Which browser versions would you target for a consumer facing SAAS? - andrewstuart
I&#x27;m wondering what the current thinking is.... if you&#x27;re building a consumer facing SAAS, which browser versions would you target?
======
cimmanom
For initial launch, the latest versions of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, and Edge,
on Windows and Mac, Android, and iOS (or only desktop if your service doesn't
make sense to use on mobile). Support or accept reduced functionality on the
last Internet Explorer (a LOT of consumers are still on older Windows at
home).

Adjust this after launch after watching your traffic - you can drop support
for browsers that provide little to no traffic; then add it back later when
you have enough traffic to warrant it.

Watch how many visitors you get from other browsers and older versions; add
support when visitor volume * conversion rate / cost to support suggests
higher ROI than other potential uses of that time.

Finally, you may want to support more browsers on your sales page than the app
itself. You want to be able to sell your app even to people who find you using
Opera Mobile on Windows Phone; but if they want the service enough, you can
probably persuade them to fire up Chrome or Firefox to actually run it.

------
stephenr
.... all of them? Isn’t that the entire point of the web?

~~~
andrewstuart
Which versions I mean.

Surely people aren't support IE6 for example?

